# Fyi



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

*What is Osteopathic Medicine*http://www.osteopathic.org/index.cfm?PageID=ost_omed

*What is a Thyroidologist *- There are many types, but for patients the clinical thyroidologist is the one who is best set up to render the care needed to diagnose and plan treatment for a lifetime of thyroid disease care. A thyroidologist is trained in internal medicine, endocrinology, thyroid hormone analysis, nuclear medicine, cytopathology, oncology, and ultrasound
http://www.thyroidologists.com/about.html

*What is an Endocrinologist *- An endocrinologist is a specially trained doctor. Endocrinologists diagnose diseases that affect your glands. They know how to treat conditions, which are often complex and involve many systems and structures within your body
http://www.hormone.org/public/endocrinologist.cfm

*What is a Pediatric Endocrinologist *- A pediatric endocrinologist cares for your child in a setting that is appropriate for children and ... pediatric endocrinologist, 
http://www.aap.org/family/WhatisPedEndo.pdf/
http://www.healthychildren.org

*What is Geriatrics:* The study of aging and the treatment of problems in the elderly. Geriatric-care specialists consider a range of illnesses and conditions as they specifically affect the aged. These physicians frequently address the psychological and social aspects of aging, in addition to the physical aspects.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geriatrics
http://www.americangeriatrics.org/

*What is an Internal Medicine - What is an Internist? *Diagnoses diseases and renders nonsurgical care (surgery is the last recourse), providing consultation in complex cases. Doctors of internal medicine focus on adult medicine and have had special study and training focusing on the prevention and treatment of adult diseases. At least three of their seven or more years of medical school and postgraduate training are dedicated to learning how to prevent, diagnose, and treat diseases that affect adults. Internists are sometimes referred to as the "doctor's doctor," because they are often called upon to act as consultants to other physicians to help solve puzzling diagnostic problems
http://www.acponline.org/patients_families/about_internal_medicine/
http://healthinfo.healthcommunities.com/internist.shtml

*What is a Nuclear medicine specialist*A medical doctor who does diagnostic tests using radioactive substances 
http://gi.healthcommunities.com/nuclear-medicine-specialist/index.shtml
http://interactive.snm.org/index.cfm?PageID=924

*What is a Oncologist *is a physician who specializes in oncology, the treatment of cancer
http://www.oncologychannel.com/oncologist.shtml

*Oncology is concerned with:*The diagnosis of any cancer in a person, Therapy (e.g., surgery, chemotherapy, radiotherapy and other modalities), Follow-up of cancer patients after successful treatment, Palliative care of patients with terminal malignancies, Ethical questions surrounding cancer care, Screening efforts: of populations, or of the relatives of patients (in types of cancer that are thought to have a hereditary basis, such as breast cancer) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oncology
*
What is a medical oncologists*A doctor who specializes in diagnosing and treating cancer using chemotherapy, hormonal therapy, biological therapy, and targeted therapy. A medical oncologist often is the main health care provider for someone who has cancer. A medical oncologist also gives supportive care and may coordinate treatment given by other specialists
http://www.cancer.gov/dictionary/?CdrID=46290

*What is a Radiation Oncologist* After the thyroid gland is removed, many patients undergo treatment who uses radioactive iodine to kill any residual cancer cells is a doctor who specializes in the treatment of cancer patients, using radiation therapy as the main modality of treatment. Radiation can be given as a curative modality, either alone or in combination with surgery and/or chemotherapy. It may also be used palliatively, to relieve symptoms in patients with incurable cancers. In some countries (not the United States), radiotherapy and chemotherapy are controlled by a single oncologist who is a "clinical oncologist". Radiation oncologists work closely with other physicians such as surgical oncologists, other surgeons, internal medicine subspecialists and medical oncologists, as part of the multi-disciplinary cancer team[
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiation_oncologist

*What is a Surgical oncologists *are surgeons with specialized training in performing cancer operations Surgical specialists work closely with radiation and medical oncologists as part
of the ... Adrenal; Thyroid; Parathyroid; Pancreatic neuroendocrine ...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Surgical_oncology 
*Find Exprt Surgical Oncologists
*http://doctorfinders.com/surgical-oncologist.php

*What is Endocrine Introduction*. - All about endocrine glands and endocrine ... 
http://www.endocrineweb.com/endocrinology/introduction-endocrinology-endocrine-surgery

*What is Endocrine surgery *is a specialized surgical field where procedures are performed on endocrine glands to achieve a hormonal or anti-hormonal effect in the body. Almost always, this entails operating to remove a tumor which has grown on or within an endocrine gland. The field of endocrine surgery typically comprises surgery for the thyroid gland, parathyroid glands, and adrenal glands
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Endocrine_surgery

*Learn the Difference - Optician... Optometrist... Opthalmologist* 
http://www.usaeyes.org/lasik/faq/ophthalmologist-optometrist-optician.htm


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

GD Women said:


> *What is Osteopathic Medicine*http://www.osteopathic.org/index.cfm?PageID=ost_omed
> 
> *What is a Thyroidologist *- There are many types, but for patients the clinical thyroidologist is the one who is best set up to render the care needed to diagnose and plan treatment for a lifetime of thyroid disease care. A thyroidologist is trained in internal medicine, endocrinology, thyroid hormone analysis, nuclear medicine, cytopathology, oncology, and ultrasound
> http://www.thyroidologists.com/about.html
> ...


You know what? This is totally awesome and a wonderful contribution to the board. I have often wondered so many things in conjunction to all this wonderful information you have provided to us.

Thank you so much and I "really" mean that.


----------



## AndrewG9490 (Nov 5, 2010)

Great Post!

Sticky???


----------

